# Phil Mickelson is a choke artist.



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Seriously is there a more frustrating golfer in the world to watch? Every time (and I do mean EVERY time) this guy needs a big iron shot I can just count on him to shank it. He's like clockwork 

He's clearly got so many skills, and is a great putter (when the weight of the world isn't on his shoulders that is) but will he EVER put it together in a major? I can't see it. Yesterday was such a typical Mickelson sunday. 

You know come to think of it maybe the question isn't will he ever put it together in a major, but will he end up worse than Greg Norman? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Up until this weekend, Phil was ranked #2 on the rankings right behind Tiger. At least that's what Don Crique kept talking about on the CBS-HD coverage.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Criqui did golf? He makes any sport exciting. Certainly better than Nantz on the network feed. I wish I heard Criqui. Would of made for a better telecast.  

As for Mickelson. The guy is and always will be a choke artist. He doesn't try hard enough. He's got the skills, BUT he doesn't try as hard as he needs to to be the best in the world. I'm not saying that as a bad thing, but he doesn't seem to want to play when he has the lead or tied for the lead. Why? He's got a very nice wife (met her once at the Phoenix Open) and one or two daughters now plus tons of cash. Would you try very hard? I'm serious. I know I wouldn't. The dude lives in Scottsdale. How much practice can you do there in the summer in the weeks not on the tour? He's home with his family. If he tried just a little bit harder then he could give Tiger a run for his money more times than not.


----------

